# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Scheingltigkeit fraglich?

## Dice

Hallo Leute, 

wie ist das denn jetzt eigentlich mit der "neuen Ordnung"?  Wenn man sein Physikum nach der letzten Mglichkeit alter Ordnung verhaut, also im Frhjahr 2006, dann mu man ja zustzlich noch ein paar Kurse machen.
So weit, so gut.
Aber passen dann die alten, unbenoteten Scheine zu den neuen, die man dann machen mu. 
Vor nicht so langer Zeit, gab es beim LPA-NRW Probleme. Sie wollten einen benoteten Pycho-Schein mit den anderen unbenoteten nicht akzeptieren. Also Hick-Hack. Sind dann also spter Unstimmigkeiten zu erwarten?
Ich hab auch beim LPA angerufen, die meinten "...wr wahrscheinlich ok!"

Wit ihr mehr als ich, dann gebt es mir!                    Danke.

----------

